# Workout for the old girl.



## sycle1 (Nov 8, 2020)

My 30 year old old chinesium drill press got a workout yesterday, drilling some 1"1/16" holes in some 1/4 inch bar.
I thought the earth was moving when I first started, I though it was on a pretty slow speed to start but had to engage slowest speed and lock everything down real tight then she cooperated pretty well for an old girl.


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Nov 8, 2020)

nice! I'd look into annular cutters for that thickness material, they cut very smoothly, to size and don't leave a burr. Not cheap though..


----------



## sycle1 (Nov 9, 2020)

Yes! I think moving forward a boring bar or Anular cutter in the mill might be my preference, but sometimes you just have to use what is handy.
Was lucky really, I bought that actual drill bit in the bargain bin at the hardware store, honestly the only reason I bought it was because it was cheap. Before that purchase the closest drill size to that, would be 16mm. Must have been meant to be.
I was seriously thinking about using the plasma cutter, until I spotted that drill, still in the plastic box.





This is what it is for, the driven wheels for Radio Controlled mower. 
To be completed soon (I Promise Darl LOL)


----------



## matthewsx (Nov 9, 2020)

Radio controlled mower, what could possibly go wrong


----------



## NortonDommi (Nov 9, 2020)

I like good quality hole saws.  Getting the average pedestal drill speed slow enough for them can be an issue though.


----------



## rwm (Nov 9, 2020)

Radio Controlled Mower?! Where is that thread?!
R


----------



## markba633csi (Nov 9, 2020)

He's going to do a little night mowin'...
(lawnmower man)


----------



## Lo-Fi (Nov 10, 2020)

rwm said:


> Radio Controlled Mower?! Where is that thread?!
> R



Seconded!


----------



## rock_breaker (Nov 11, 2020)

Had a neighbor that would shovel snow off his driveway at 4:00 AM  and I am sure he would mow the grass if the mower had headlights. Nice enough guy, don't know if he was sending me a message or he had got one.
Have a good day
Ray


----------



## ThinWoodsman (Nov 11, 2020)

matthewsx said:


> Radio controlled mower, what could possibly go wrong



I believe there's already a safety film dedicated to the subject.


----------



## westerner (Nov 11, 2020)

rock_breaker said:


> don't know if he was sending me a message or he had got one.


I have never heard it put so well. 

Closest I know is "If you loan a man $20 and you never see him again, it was probably worth it"


----------

